# r35 milltek back box or similar



## daz8476 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi guys i'm after a rear back box / rear exhaust section for my gtr.

I already have a milltek Y pipe and need the rest before i get the car mapped.

Please let me know whats available and price
regards

DAZ


----------



## Jed_1989 (Dec 20, 2015)

daz8476 said:


> Hi guys i'm after a rear back box / rear exhaust section for my gtr.
> 
> I already have a milltek Y pipe and need the rest before i get the car mapped.
> 
> ...


I've got a full Milltek system in the for sale section if you're still looking but don't really want to split it. Let me know if your interested


----------

